# Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Mr. Common Sense. Mr Sense had been with us for many 
years. No one knows for sure how old he was since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. 

He will be remembered as having cultivated such valued lessons as knowing when to come in out of the rain, why the early bird gets the worm and that life isn't always fair. Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend more than you earn) and reliable parenting strategies (where adults, not kids, are in charge). 

His health began to rapidly deteriorate when well intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place. - Reports of a six-year-old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate; teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch; and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition. 

Mr. Sense declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer paracetemol to a student; but, could not inform the parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion. 

Finally, Common Sense lost the will to live as the Ten Commandments became contraband; churches became businesses; and criminals received better treatment than their victims. 

Common Sense finally gave up the ghost after a woman failed to realise that a steaming cup of coffee was hot, she spilled a bit in her lap, and was awarded a huge financial settlement. 

Common Sense was preceded in death by his parents, Truth and Trust, his wife, Discretion; his daughter, Responsibility; and his son, Reason. He is survived by two stepbrothers; MiRights and Ima Whiner.


MHS....Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

if only the above was in the right category


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi artona, I think I know what you mean, I chose to post here, rather than start world war three off, if you know what I mean. :lol: 

Anyway, there are a lot more easy-going individuals down here don't you think. :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Pity common sense isnt used in many threads, but I find its not that common


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Oh burger...I thought I was safe down here..... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I think your mourning sums up a lot about today's attitudes. We run a business where we go to peoples homes and shoot portraits for them. We go in, produce a top quality product for them and leave quickly. Based on the army's approach of move quickly before they have time to get ya, and get ya they will.

A year ago we opened a shop which I decided as I told yet another customer to sling her hook wasn't for me. The con merchants we had come in was just beyond belief, eg this photograph has suddenly got green marks on _(ya all going to have to believe this happened(_, the customer said. Madam, I said, I want you to enjoy having one of my photographs on your wall and I will change it for free, but I should say our photographs do not suddenly draw green crayon lines all over themselves do you think your child might have done it? No, the customer replied, I asked her _(she was about 2 years old - the child not the customer)_, now are you going to change this or I want my money back -AND COMPENSATION.

Whats starting to happen is a migration. I think more and more people who value commen sense are running to the hills in santuarys called Spain or Fulltime living in a motorhome. In a million years it will be know as the GCM period (Great Commensense Migration).


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> In a million years it will be know as the GCM period (Great Commensense Migration).


Hi artona, I shouldn't think it will take that long to be honest but love the terminology.....GCM period :wink: , will have to use that often.

Your right of course, common sense has left the building, people like you have described are more and more influencing society these days.

I used to think I was just getting older, but I'm not that old and I have become to realise it's not me at all.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 91833 (May 1, 2005)

As Andy the carer (from "Little Britain") would say, " Now, are you thure??"


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

No its definately not just you


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

tony23 said:


> As Andy the carer (from "Little Britain") would say, " Now, are you thure??"


Hi Tony,

I used to be terribly undecided, but I'm over that now...I think, yes I am, I think, yes I am..... :lol:

Hi Artona,

Thanks, I guessed I'm not alone, but it's always reassuring to know.

MHS...Rob


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi talking of common sense, we have sunbeds in our shop, one day a client complained that see wasn't getting brown on her body only her face, after some questioning it turned out that she wasn't getting undressed!!

The client was a french and german interpreter, and was learning dutch as she said there was more money in it.

The phrase "educated out of there brains" comes to mind

Olley


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi olley, :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sometimes I wonder when you hear these stories, just how the human race managed to evolve.(okay some may say we haven't).

I suppose it's thanks to the common sense ones amongst the human race, that we did evolve.

Glad I'm not that clever, how embarrassing was that for her..  

MHS...Rob


----------

